# Miley Cyrus will Riesen-Brüste!



## Mandalorianer (16 Aug. 2010)

*Miley Cyrus will Riesen-Brüste!*​
Sehen wir Miley Cyrus (17) bald etwa in der berühmten Playboy-Villa? Der Teeniestar soll ja angeblich sehr daran interessiert sein, sich pünktlich zu ihrem 18. Geburtstag im November die Brüste vergrößern zu lassen. Doch laut Medienberichten zufolge ist die Sängerin nicht etwa mit einem natürlichen Brustumfang zufrieden, sondern will ihr Dekolleté gleich auf Körbchengröße D vergrößern lassen.

Busen-Vorbild soll keine Geringere als Holly Madison (30) sein, die ja als Playboy-Bunny ihren großen Durchbruch hatte. Eine Quelle soll dem Star Magazine verraten haben: „Miley will keine flache Brust. Sie hat bereits einen Schönheitschirurgen aufgesucht und hat vor, sich die Brüste wie Holly Madison vergrößern zu lassen. Miley ist ganz versessen darauf, sich den Busen operieren zu lassen.“ Aber muss es denn gleich so viel Silikon sein?

Miley machte in letzter Zeit ja schon mehrfach wegen viel zu freizügiger Outfits von sich reden, weshalb sie als Ex-Disney-Star auch mit negativen Kritiken bombardiert wurde. Mit einem D-Cup könnte ihr Image noch weiter ramponiert werden. Doch offenbar haben Mileys Eltern es nun akzeptiert, dass ihre Tochter sich einer Brust-Op unterziehen möchte. „Billy Ray und Tish lassen sie gewähren. Sie haben sie sowieso nicht mehr unter Kontrolle“, so die Quelle weiter.

Dabei hat Miley Cyrus bei ihrer tollen Figur eine Busenvergrößerung doch gar nicht nötig! Vielleicht wird sie ja noch vor ihrem Geburtstag einsichtig und investiert ihr Geld lieber in sinnvollere Dinge. 

*Wenn man den Medien glauben schenken mag 
Steigt der Ruhm in die Brüste 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

tja, mir ist es egal  :thx: für die Spekulation trotzdem!


----------



## balu1982 (17 Aug. 2010)

wäre schade wenn miley ihre schöne optik durch solch silikon bomben versauen würde.
die kleine sieht doch noch so richtig natürlich aus und das macht sie auch so schnucklich


----------



## krawutz (17 Aug. 2010)

Tja, Gehirn kann man noch nicht implantieren und irgendwas muss sie mit ihrem Geld ja anfangen.


----------



## Marcel34 (17 Aug. 2010)

Miley Selber sagt an denn gerüchten ist nix dran!!


----------



## Gamer2 (21 Aug. 2010)

Wenn sie es sich unbedingt machen lassen will, dann soll sie doch. Ich hätte nichts dagegen.


----------



## Miraculix (21 Aug. 2010)

...und ich war immer der Meinung, Frau(en) käme es nicht auf die Größe an...


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2010)

Sie hat nen tollen Body, warum also will sie sich die Titten aufblasen lassen?


----------



## dead15man (31 Aug. 2010)

sie ist wohl die letzte dies nötig hat


----------



## Arek79 (29 Mai 2011)

sie sieht so schon mega hübsch aus aber wer bitte will jetzt schon sagen ob silikon ihr doch nicht stehen würde?
wenn sie es wirklich tun sollte dann ist dass ihr ding,sollte halt nur nicht übertreiben.


----------



## IcexxxWin (29 Mai 2011)

find ich nich so toll


----------

